# Skeppshult Elit men's town bike / tourer(?) - a bit north of Oxford *NOW GONE*



## wafter (16 Apr 2020)

Rescued from a neighbour's clearout because it looked like a decent bike and I felt sorry for it. 

Stel frame with 57cm top and seat tubes, 7 speed Nexus IGH, rear coaster brake, front roller brake, integral lock. It's tatty having apparently been stood outside for a long time; there's surface rust around the rear dropouts (and probably other places) and lichen on a lot of surfaces. Wheels spin, gear shifter moves a little but is otherwise seized. 

I'm not familiar with this brand but they look to be a decent (not particularly cheap) scandanavian manufacturer; hopefully someone might take it on as a project. It's going to need a good chunk of work but could potentially be a nice ride at the end of it. 

It's located at my family home about 20 miles north of Oxford; not sure when I'll be back there next but might do a food drop for the old dear next weekend (25/04) if anyone wants to collect. Happy to hold it for a little while if that helps get around the current logistical issues


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2020)

What an interesting bike


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2020)

Must...resist...I....no...can’t.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2020)

Where in north Oxfordshire is the bike?


----------



## wafter (16 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Where in north Oxfordshire is the bike?


OX15 postcode


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Must...resist...I....no...can’t.



I had similar thoughts


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2020)

Too far for you @biggs682 and me fortunately.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Too far for you @biggs682 and me fortunately.



it is at current time @EltonFrog


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Apr 2020)

Neatly brazed.


----------



## wafter (5 May 2020)

Surely someone must fancy saving this gloriously Scandinavian project!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 May 2020)

Tell you what, I will have it if I get furloughed any time soon (well, technically I'm a contractor furloughing/unfurloughing others so I can't be, but you know what I mean).

During my last employment gap I renovated a wooden canoe, which was fun.

Give me a week or so max to see how the land lies. 

Oh, and stop calling me Shirley


----------



## wafter (5 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Tell you what, I will have it if I get furloughed any time soon (well, technically I'm a contractor furloughing/unfurloughing others so I can't be, but you know what I mean).
> 
> During my last employment gap I renovated a wooden canoe, which was fun.
> 
> Give me a week or so max to see how the land lies.


Cool - will do


----------



## wafter (9 May 2020)

This has now gone to its new home - thanks to all who showed an interest


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 May 2020)

It has indeed. Good to meet you and thanks again


----------



## wafter (9 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> It has indeed. Good to meet you and thanks again


Likewise and no problem - will be interested to see how you get on with it


----------

